# Will this diesel nozzle fit?



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> One way to avoid all of the hassles of refueling is to drive the car until there is a quarter tank remaining and then put in only 10 gallons. If the fuel level gauge is accurate and you only put in 10 gallons, there is no way to overfill the tank. :angel:


Of course, you could only put in 2 gallons too. Even safer. Unfortunately, I like to fill my tank. I have found that the computer is not always accurate on fuel mileage and unless you can fill the tank accurately, I am not really sure what I am getting in mileage.

YMMV...


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

During my 3,000 mile jaunt through the Southeast, I discovered not two, but three different sizes of diesel fuel pump nozzles.

There is the large truck size that only fits with the adaptor, and is a spill waiting to happen. 

There is the automobile sized diesel nozzle that fits but does not actually extent very far down the chute. This would be the correct or proper sized nozzle, but you still need to watch like a hawk.:thumbup:

Then there is the bright idea one gasoline station owner obviously thought up, which was to install a gasoline sized (smaller diameter) nozzle on the diesel hose.

I found this latter one along the Florida Panhandle in a rural area, near Apalachacola, Fl.

This station had two different diesel pumps, one was for "off road" diesel or agricultural use and it had a warning that it could contain 50ppm sulfur and was not intended for on road use. It was priced about $0.30 - $0.40 cheaper than the low sulfur stuff.

The ULSD pump had a large truck size nozzle on one side and I was expecting, hoping, to find the smaller automobile sized nozzle on the other. Pulled it over to that side of the pump and the dam thing looked smaller, but it would not go in. So I pulled out my handy, dandy, BMW diesel fuel adaptor and it fit in perfectly.:thumbup:

I don't spill fuel anymore, as I pre determine amount of gals then just slow down and listen to that gurgling sound it makes when it reaches near full, then just trickle in those last few tenths of a gallon till it bubbles but doesn't squirt.

So, folks, there are now three (3) different possibilities out there, all of which will work when you factor in that incredibly over engineered device BMW put in your trunk!:thumbup:

Adapter: $35.00 if purchased seperately from BMW, so don't lose it!

Full Tank of Diesel: $40.00

Look on the face of the Truck Driver when I beat him to the diesel pump: Priceless :rofl:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> During my 3,000 mile jaunt through the Southeast, I discovered not two, but three different sizes of diesel fuel pump nozzles.
> 
> There is the large truck size that only fits with the adaptor, and is a spill waiting to happen.
> 
> ...


What is even more priceless is when the service station operator runs over to you and 'warns' you that you are about to put diesel in your BMW.... That is a made my day event for me.


----------

